# Fluval FX-6 and Hydor InLine Heaters



## CichlidCurious9891 (Mar 15, 2016)

Has anyone been able to make the two work? I'm looking at the plumbing of the FX-6 model and it looks like the InLine would not work. As anyone fitted these or have an alternative inline heater they have worked with?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think most people rig up a DIY splitter using PVC or barbed fittings and vinyl hose.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Fx6 has a 1 inch hose and, I belive don't quote me, or throw stones, the inline heaters have a 5/8 hose barb connection. I wouldn't reduce that much but as deeda suggested diy split that bad boy and call it a wrap. Make sure to install a valve of some type to assist in diverting the flow from the return a lil bit and fine tune it to get the best flow to heat efficiency rating.


----------

